# Charlotte NC Show/Swap



## Tim s (Jan 2, 2021)

Last February my wife and I went to a really nice bike show and swap near Charlotte NC and I have not seen or heard anything about this years show. It was our first time going to that show and the people there were super nice and there were a lot of great bikes there too. Any word on this show would be appreciated. Thanks Tim S


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2021)

Any other photos?


----------



## PLERR (Jan 2, 2021)

Found this on the Hurricane Coaster vintage bikes Facebook page.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for letting everyone know. Here are some more pics from last years show. Tim S


----------



## Oilit (Jan 2, 2021)

@DonChristie


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi @Tim s, thanks for the kind words! Yes, sadly another Covid victim! We thought it would be best to take this year off. Next year for sure!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 2, 2021)

Some more pics!


----------



## PLERR (Jan 2, 2021)

I lived in Raleigh for a short time. NC is such a nice state, lots of kind people. Wish I knew about this show then... When I moved to VT all I got were icy stares. Lots of bumper stickers up there with "thanks for visiting, now go home." In NC I was welcomed with open arms. People couldn't stop telling me why I'd love it there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2021)

PLERR said:


> I lived in Raleigh for a short time. NC is such a nice state, lots of kind people. Wish I knew about this show then... When I moved to VT all I got were icy stares. Lots of bumper stickers up there with "thanks for visiting, now go home." In NC I was welcomed with open arms. People couldn't stop telling me why I'd love it there.



...Southern Hospitality!  Yea too bad about this years show. Don, Scott, Doug and the crew always do a great job and its a great facility. I'll be ready for this show next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 3, 2021)

This thread and no swap is killing me! Out of 6 of us who put this show on, I voted Yes and the others voted no. Democracy, I guess. Ugh!


----------



## Tim s (Jan 3, 2021)

Southern hospitality is for real and when I visit the south it always makes me think I would like living there. COVID has made me appreciate the time spent with my family and the bike hobby too. Going to the bike events is something I look forward to and hopefully when things open up again more people will attend and have fun buying, selling and looking at bikes. The pics are part of the collection and one from the Erie Canal trip last summer.  Tim S


----------

